
Kate Wilhelm, Prolific Science Fiction Writer, Dies at 89 - ohjeez
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/16/obituaries/kate-wilhelm-prolific-science-fiction-writer-dies-at-89.html
======
ohjeez
Actually from last week, but I saw nothing about it.

